

HN's "I'm Feeling Lucky" - m0th87
http://ysimonson.tumblr.com/post/2428362801/hns-im-feeling-lucky

======
code_duck
When I'm browsing HN on my phone I often tap the wrong link by accident. I've
come to accept clicking on the wrong link,, however, as regularly the article
is one I wouldn't have clicked on otherwise, and the content is interesting.
The other day I went on a 50 minute detour reading about Cambodia based on
such a mistap.

